# Oh Boy!... Here It Comes!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So last night, my DD - age 6 - asked me if you are allowed to have a boy friend when you are married...

Am I in trouble here?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Best of luck there Doug
Or you can always say "I'm not sure ask your mother"

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Time to turn off the puter


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

WELL? Are you?


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL Doug!
Just wait until she is a teenager (snotty, never wrong, knows everything, infatuated with boys)....


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Where did she get this notion , hope it was not from her MOM !

MV , know what your saying ! Things do get better although in my daughters case it took until she was 21 y.o. !


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Heh heh!! Yup...and it begins!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ahhhhh - you're all hearing her question through adult ears.....

Tell her it's *ALWAYS *  good to have friends, even very, very good friends, whether they're boys and girls.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Now you're busted Doug. She's asking questions at such a young age. These PDX'ers sure think a lot.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Ahhhhh - you're all hearing her question through adult ears.....
> 
> Tell her it's *ALWAYS *  good to have friends, even very, very good friends, whether they're boys and girls.


I have a lot of male friends.

MaeJae

p.s. My DH _is_ my "boyfriend" though !!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

There's a real cute 18 year old blonde at the office I'm trying to become friends with.










Don't tell my wife ok?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> There's a real cute 18 year old blonde at the office I'm trying to become friends with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My lips are sealed...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> So last night, my DD - age 6 - asked me if you are allowed to have a boy friend when you are married...
> 
> Cheese, call me collect.....I will tell you girl secrets....(make sure your dad doesn't see this)
> 
> ...


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> So last night, my DD - age 6 - asked me if you are allowed to have a boy friend when you are married...
> 
> Am I in trouble here?
> 
> ...


Doug, no more than any other parent. Just today, wifey, ex-secretary, and I went to lunch at a Chinese restaurant I used to frequent when I lived around here. The owner/boss lady looked up, surprised, raised eyebrows,







said nothing, and seated us. When the womenfolk headed off to the buffet, she came back, shook her head, and said "You very brave man to bring wife and girlfriend here at same time!".

It wasn't until then I realized I had never been in there with both of them at the same time!

Sluggo


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Just today, wifey, *ex*-secretary, and I


Sluggo,

I noticed you said EX-secretary!









Mark


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

campmg said:


> There's a real cute 18 year old blonde at the office I'm trying to become friends with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your right you know...DW's just don't understand the need for a wide support group base......right? We may be big men but we gots big feelings too........
















....







......Just not getting that warm and fuzzy on this one, camp.....


----------

